# New M3 DS Simply Photos and Information!



## shaunj66 (Dec 15, 2006)

*New M3 DS "Simply" Information and Photos!*

Slot 1 DS kit, micro SD, drag and drop






The M3 Team have released some new English details on their slot 1 solution - the M3 DS "Simply".





​


			
				M3 Team said:
			
		

> The same size as an original DS cart
> 
> 
> 
> ...











ÂClick here for more images of, and to discuss the M3 DS "Simply"


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 15, 2006)

​


----------



## Qpido (Dec 15, 2006)

Hope this works as good as their cartridges.

Q~


----------



## meteora91 (Dec 15, 2006)

Oo, finally.
If i were to get a slot 1 device, this would be it.

Now when will they add touch support on the slot 2 devices =[


----------



## faceless (Dec 15, 2006)

cant wait for the reviews on the M3 DS Simply, SuperCard DS and EZ-Flash V...


----------



## digital_sin (Dec 15, 2006)

this is "the one". i can feel it!

BTW, the link on the front page links to the SupercardDS cart, not this one. just a mix up i guess.


----------



## Poppu (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, there's gonna be a very hash battle between Ninja, EZ V and this one!!!! Christmas time!


----------



## zone97 (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that there is so many slot one sollutions, they need to ALL fight over who has the lowest price. So we can get them dirt cheap. Because it is because of all of us, buying there "1st" generation cards at whatever price that had allowed them to develop these newer, better devices.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 15, 2006)

I hope it supports download play to non-flashed DSs

- Sam


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 15, 2006)

Funny how the cart casing looks identical to the R4 (right down to the screw location on the backside). Be a shame if all these new products used the same hardware but just had different coders making different menus.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 15, 2006)

Now I hope the M3 team actually get round to implementing touch support. Anyways, I do hope the flood of slot 1 means that M3 will have to price it to compete with them even though M3 has already established itself as a well known brand.


----------



## Deekman (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the slot 2 device simply because it fits perfectly and I can keep a real game in the top.


----------



## hereticorp (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Deekman @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> I like the slot 2 device simply because it fits perfectly and I can keep a real game in the top.



Slot 2 requires patching, slot 1 does not. This means that slot 1 has much greater potential for compatibility.

Slot 1 devices also fit "perfectly" into the slot 1 area, so I don't see the problem here honestly.


----------



## hereticorp (Dec 15, 2006)

This sounds great, and with all the competition the price should be relatively low.

Is there any information about release dates available for any of these new Slot 1 devices?


----------



## bleep (Dec 15, 2006)

So I take it this will also have a loader thus rendering ActionReplay DS unsable?


----------



## Sekkyumu (Dec 15, 2006)

My bro will buy one... Any idea when it's released ?


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 15, 2006)

i want this to be tested with castlevania: portrait of ruin before I consider getting one


----------



## digital_sin (Dec 15, 2006)

^^^ me too! in fact, i want all of the new Slot1 to be tested with that game :-) 

I REALLY hope that GBATemp guys are getting some samples for reviews SOON, there isn't any other website that tests carts as thoroughly as they do.

I also hope that one of them has 100% compatibility on day one, without any lagging videos/stuttering music or any other issues.(but in a less complicated and more "seamless" way than acekard). I dont care much for download and play since none of my friends have an unflashed DS. 

I have high hopes for M3 and Supercard Slot1, anyone know an expected release date for those two and the R4 too?


----------



## khan (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(digital_sin @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> I have high hopes for M3 and Supercard Slot1, anyone know an expected release date for those two and the R4 too?



AFAIK, According to Supercardstore.com SC DS should be on sale from 18th Dec (my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) as for M3 i think it will be released next week.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap, it's being released that quick? Normally it should be "announcement, several weeks of hype and then sell". But just a week until sale? QUICK! LET'S HYPE IT UP.


----------



## khan (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> Holy crap, it's being released that quick? Normally it should be "announcement, several weeks of hype and then sell". But just a week until sale? QUICK! LET'S HYPE IT UP.



You are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Information below is taken from RealHotStuff post on Scdev

SC Lite pink, ice blue are on the way. 
SC Lite Rumble pink, ice blue are on the way. 
SC DS, SC Linker 8G coming next week 

M3 G6 8G coming soon 
M3 Slot-1 solution coming soon


----------



## HunterZero21xx (Dec 15, 2006)

I would be careful when buying any of these new slot 1 cards, its no coincidence that all of these cards are being released at the same time, because christmas alone probably makes a large percentage of their annual profit. I wouldn't doubt if some flaws turned up in any of these devices because of their rushed development. I'm just saying you should wait for gbatemp's official review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm good for now with my old m3. Well, Ill buy one of these slot 1 kits for myself next year but as for christmas, I already got a wii so I cant ask for anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wiiiii!!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Tanas (Dec 15, 2006)

I hope that they're not going to rip people off like they do with their other carts if you want the English version... all versions should be the same price just like all the other makes of carts are.


----------



## spelos (Dec 15, 2006)

The only feature I miss is GBA support.

¿Does any slot 1 solution have it?


----------



## moose3 (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> Holy crap, it's being released that quick? Normally it should be "announcement, several weeks of hype and then sell". But just a week until sale? QUICK! LET'S HYPE IT UP.




Seems like every single review/discussion of a previous slot 1 device has the cheerleaders saying oooh looks nice but I'm waiting for th3 M3 or SC brand slot 1 card.  Why waste the time hyping your own product when legions are already doing it for you before you have even told the community that it is in the works?


----------



## grayswan (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah GBA on slot 1 would be nice.... if I didn't already have Gpsp on my PSP.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(faceless @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> cant wait for the reviews on the M3 DS Simply, SuperCard DS and EZ-Flash V...




No doubt, it'll be very intresting considering they all have pretty much the same things in common. Let the battle begin


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2006)

Yay!  Once all these Slot-1 solutions get released, I expect to see a flood of "Official Reviews" here on the Temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As of right now, my 1st choice is M3 cause I'm an avid supporter of the team, I'll spend the little extra it costs to support them...within reason though >.>


----------



## flai (Dec 15, 2006)

Screw all the other flashcarts, need to get this. Already got and M3 Lite so this will be a perfect addition. Hope this works as Passcard so I can have ROMS on both.


----------



## Ery (Dec 15, 2006)

Me wants this ;D


----------



## fyuno83 (Dec 15, 2006)

this is so wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when will this be out on market?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



since all other slot-1 solutions are about
$60-70 US(except for ds-x),
and m3 is usually more expensive
than other solutions,
I'm guessing it will be around $80?
ah still, i can't wait!


----------



## controlio (Dec 15, 2006)

i hope the M3-Team will continue to work on new Firmware updates for the M3 Slot 2 series and dont just concentrade on making this new card...at the moment i'am satisfied with my M3 Lite...beside that Castlevenia dont work properly...


----------



## tetsuya (Dec 15, 2006)

ahhh such a tough decision... m3 or sc?


----------



## Codemasterflex (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(fyuno83 @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> this is so wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there is no RAM in slot-one cards so that should make it around $40 at most (IIRC that's about what the M3 Pro costs). They've said earlier that it will cost $25 (though that was converted from yuan, so I wouldn't put it past them if they raised the price a little).


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Dec 15, 2006)

25....to steal  100s of games


they gonna be around 45 at least


----------



## Houou (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm honestly not convinced that I'm willing to invest in another device that reads memory cards. I think I'll wait for a 1Gbyte flashmemory card, probably DS-Xtreme.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 15, 2006)

i'm SOOOOOOOO buying this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really, i love my m3 minisd, works like a charm


----------



## 754boy (Dec 15, 2006)

The name is "Simply" lame lol....but I'm gonna get either the SC DS or this baby right chea


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 15, 2006)

This is it !
THE ONE !
You may quote me on this : The M3DS 'Simply' will be the best slot-1 solution!


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 15, 2006)

This is what I'm getting as a companion card to my M3L. I've been very satisfied with it so far, and I think they'll make up the ultimate combo.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if download play works to non-flashed DSs on this?


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 15, 2006)

You know last year each product had very different pros and cons, the SC, M3, G6, Neogarbage....I forget anything? Don't think so...each card had it's own pros and cons...even with Flashcarts the efa had USB on cart while EZFlash had a cradle..point being each cart had differences....these all seem to be the same slot 1 products.....2 flavors...built in memory and supply your own. It seems like there is no reason to buy one one slot 1 solution  over the other besides fanboy support these days...and updates....so it really comes down to who comes up with the CHEAPEST kit...I dunno that's what I think at least....way too many kits on the market now that are all the same


----------



## Bowser128 (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> You know last year each product had very different pros and cons, the SC, M3, G6, Neogarbage....I forget anything? Don't think so...each card had it's own pros and cons...even with Flashcarts the efa had USB on cart while EZFlash had a cradle..point being each cart had differences....these all seem to be the same slot 1 products.....2 flavors...built in memory and supply your own. It seems like there is no reason to buy one one slot 1 solutionÂ over the other besides fanboy support these days...and updates....so it really comes down to who comes up with the CHEAPEST kit...I dunno that's what I think at least....way too many kits on the market now that are all the same



How about updates/support?


----------



## Nocturno (Dec 15, 2006)

nice to see a M3 slot 1, too bad it´s almost sure it´s going to be the most expensive of all..


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> You know last year each product had very different pros and cons, the SC, M3, G6, Neogarbage....I forget anything? Don't think so...each card had it's own pros and cons...even with Flashcarts the efa had USB on cart while EZFlash had a cradle..point being each cart had differences....these all seem to be the same slot 1 products.....2 flavors...built in memory and supply your own. It seems like there is no reason to buy one one slot 1 solutionÂ over the other besides fanboy support these days...and updates....so it really comes down to who comes up with the CHEAPEST kit...I dunno that's what I think at least....way too many kits on the market now that are all the same


If thats true, you are advising the following:
Everybody buy a Ultraflashpass or a Acekard.


While you definately know that they both suck,There is still factors like rom compatability and homebrew compatability!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 15, 2006)

QUOTE(hereticorp @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Deekman @ Dec 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the slot 2 device simply because it fits perfectly and I can keep a real game in the top.
> ...



Slot-2 doesn't immediately mean "patching", and neither does slot-1 mean "no patching".
For example, the Neo2-SD, runs from GBA Slot-2, yet works without 'patching'(albeit the product itself sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
I assure you every card that says "No patching required",slot-1 or not, patches the game the moment you choose to launch it.

Just clearing up some stuff


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 15, 2006)

One thing I do know for certain: Patching breaks download play

- Sam


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 15, 2006)

If thats true, you are advising the following:
Everybody buy a Ultraflashpass or a Acekard.


While you definately know that they both suck,There is still factors like rom compatability and homebrew compatability!

[/quote]
#1 Acecard requires software so it's not the same product.
#2 Ultraflash can be compared to Neocrap as the support from what I understand is not there

Here is the thing, I have 2 G6's, 3 M3's, 2 SC, a handful of Neo garbage, and a crap load of other carts....My point is the M3, G6 and SC are all essentially the same...they all get updated right off the bat when a game gets dumped, they all have VERY high compatibility in playing DS roms.... I don't have any problems with any of them. A year ago I would have said M3 > SC because of slowdowns, I think at one point compatibility...but now they are essentially the same. These new slot 1 kits all promise the same shit, 100% no patching compatibility....none of em do that currently and there is what like 5? however they do try and create patches or updates quickly to address the problem. So now all I see is Slot 1 device that plays games without patching, ie. Drag and drop. I know have what 14 choices on the mater? Don't get me wrong...this is the slot 1 kit I will be getting because M3 has been here nearly since the start of DS backups and I use G6 and M3 the most as my slot 2....it's just every kit seems to be the same promising the SAME thing. Even my original M3 had problems with certain SD cards in the START and no kit is PERFECT....I have almost every slot 2 kit and none are perfect...G6 is the closest suffering only a slow transfer time for me...but again none are perfect and I am betting since it looks like they are all based off the same technology M3 users will be waiting on updates as well. 

We have competition here, Neoflash in the start was able to shit in a box and sell it cause nobody else could compete, then we had people like SC and M3 say here is our version oh and we give updates. Now we are hit with a wave of slot 1 kits all promising the same thing so they will all need to offer support to stay in the game and now it comes down to price. (Slowdowns will be the only other thing to kill a product) waiting for updates however won't. I don't give a shit what company is there your still gonna be dealing with....OMG DSX plays Pokemon while PocketNinja doesn't..my kits better lolz...OMG PocketNinja plays Test Tube Babiez while DSX doesn't...now my kits better lolz....


----------



## Lily (Dec 16, 2006)

Too many kits on the market. Some may argue it's good for competition, but the market is being saturated to the point where no one kit will have a decent enough userbase to justify support.

It makes me sad, there are WAY too many kits now. Every day some new "team" comes out of the woodwork to display their wares. I've been sitting out for some time now, because I've been burned too many times early adopting.

I'm going to continue to sit out until one of these cards proves better than the others.


----------



## faceless (Dec 16, 2006)

as far as support goes, it now comes down to reputation...

do you trust some new team...

some team that was succesful doing something else...

or some team that was around handhelds for years???

their long histories are why i think i the end, EZ-Flash V, M3 Simply and SC DS will be the ones left standing...

and i'll be getting one of those three...


----------



## felix123 (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> Does anyone know if download play works to non-flashed DSs on this?


This is the same as the R4, so the answer is not yet. Download play works for some games, but not for others, even if the client is flashed


----------



## undyingforce (Dec 16, 2006)

ive been holding out for a slot 1 solution everysince i found this site (not very long ago)

cant wait for the reviews


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 16, 2006)

so yeah, there are shit loads of slot1 cards being announced

but once reviews start hitting the web, all the ones that are shite will be ignored
there may be 14 slot1 cards out
but 10 of them ppl wont touch cus reviews say they suck

(note: the two figures are just examples of amounts)


----------



## melrose (Dec 16, 2006)

There's really no point in argueing over which is better until the products are actually released and reviews are made. There's too many factors (i.e. cost, development team, support, and product's functionality) that could effect which product comes out on top. 

While there does seem to be a ton of new cards coming out, keep in mind they won't make it in time for Christmas. Most of the products are on pre-order, and won't be availiable till next week. Next week, websites will recieve the products and will likely have to do inventory on the product or whatnot. After that, they can be orderd and shipped, and that will likely take another few days, either making the products just miss Christmas time or will be delivered after the holidays. Besides, all the first batches will likely be sold out too quickly.

We should all just sit back for a bit.


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Homebrew support, IO lib will release on launch .







Funniest thing I have heard all day. All these cart companies are going to release IO libs on launch, but not a one mentions whether or not they will work, or for that matter will be pre-compiled junk (like previous M3 lib releases) yet again.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> All these cart companies are going to release IO libs on launch, but not a one mentions whether or not they will work
> 
> What would be the point in releasing anything at all then? It'll work, though the method of implementation might not satisfy (everyone).
> 
> QUOTEor for that matter will be pre-compiled junk (like previous M3 lib releases) yet again.


This is more probable, considering M3 team's history.


----------



## EriCKY (Dec 16, 2006)

I will be reviewing one of these on QJ as well


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know about being a fanboy, but what I DO know is that the M3 team already has a proven track record updating their firmware quicker (and more often) than any other card on the market. THAT'S the deciding factor for me, HugeCock. You can talk about them being the same all you want, but you know that what makes them different is the fact that the M3 solution will have much better firmware support than the rest.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 16, 2006)

If anyone has something they want me to test out in particular, I'll be reviewing one of these within2 weeks or so. Just PM me.

- Sam


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> Too many kits on the market. Some may argue it's good for competition, but the market is being saturated to the point where no one kit will have a decent enough userbase to justify support.
> 
> It makes me sad, there are WAY too many kits now. Every day some new "team" comes out of the woodwork to display their wares. I've been sitting out for some time now, because I've been burned too many times early adopting.
> 
> I'm going to continue to sit out until one of these cards proves better than the others.



But not all give what they promise, some are just trying to enter the market, while others we already knew they would be coming (This M3 Simply, SC DS, maybe soon a G6 Simply?), since they have been around for some time.

But Lets face it... acekard tried to enter the market and failed (or at least i think so... i had hopes for this one), and like this one DS-Link also has a bad story, and some others. This is Just like the slot-2 devices, there are lots that we have never even heard off, or at least they passed unoticed in here.

But we all know M3 has given us quality (Fix the PDA please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with all of its products, so i dont think they would change suddenly and start giving us bad support.


----------



## slayerspud (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuck its comming out next week!

I just brought a g6 :-(

Sounds good though hopefully this will be the one with regular software updates ect


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone have an estimated price for this?

- Sam


----------



## False Hope (Dec 16, 2006)

Some people claimed its about 25$..which I doubt..I think people might have it in stock after Christmas, maybe like 2 to 3 days after.

The Supercard DS (One) I see going for 50-55$. I think most retailers will get these in stock around 12/18/06, maybe.


----------



## melrose (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(False Hope @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> Some people claimed its about 25$..which I doubt..I think people might have it in stock after Christmas, maybe like 2 to 3 days after.
> 
> The Supercard DS (One) I see going for 50-55$. I think most retailers will get these in stock around 12/18/06, maybe.



I think $25 is the price for retailers, and you'll likely have to purchase the product in bulk in order to recieve this price. Usually when they announce a price, it's about 25-50% higher. Since M3 is smarter then completly overpricing its product (thus making it fall behind from its competition), most websites are having these cards pre-orderd around the $40-60 range. Anything below that would probably have high shipping rates, and anything above is likely not worth your money. We'll find this all out next week though. Some sites are even letting you pre-order now... but I'm not going to say which 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Lawr. (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(HunterZero21xx @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> I would be careful when buying any of these new slot 1 cards, its no coincidence that all of these cards are being released at the same time, because christmas alone probably makes a large percentage of their annual profit. I wouldn't doubt if some flaws turned up in any of these devices because of their rushed development. I'm just saying you should wait for gbatemp's official review



If they really wanted to rush it, they would've rushed it into November / early December, not 10 days before Christmas.


----------



## Lawr. (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Dec 15 2006 said:


> You know last year each product had very different pros and cons, the SC, M3, G6, Neogarbage....I forget anything? Don't think so...each card had it's own pros and cons...even with Flashcarts the efa had USB on cart while EZFlash had a cradle..point being each cart had differences....these all seem to be the same slot 1 products.....2 flavors...built in memory and supply your own.
> 
> 
> Ron Jeremy makes sense, up until:
> ...



so it comes down to who is the cheapest, but you don't know what to think?! 
i) look at prices
ii) compare.


----------



## jtroye32 (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't see the point in arguing, the reviews will give justice where due. I will be buying the slot 1 solution with the best review that meets my standards. The shitty cards will filter out in time (when the teams go out of business).


----------



## DvDrmann (Dec 16, 2006)

Pre-ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M3 DS Simply @ divineo.cn


----------



## Bowser128 (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> The shitty cards will filter out in time (when the teams go out of business).








 I don't know about that, past experience would suggest otherwise. *Points at eWin and Neo products*


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 16, 2006)

eWin isn't that bad, really. The eWin 3 looks good, even.

- Sam


----------



## Firon (Dec 16, 2006)

divineo.cn is taking pre-orders for $45.

And someone on gbatemp already has an SCDS and has already had some problems with it.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=407...ndpost&p=522562
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=407...ndpost&p=522647
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=407...ndpost&p=522704

Of course, this is just the first release of the SCDS firmware.

I wonder how the M3DS will fare when it comes out.


----------



## EeK (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn, I ordered a DS-X a few days ago. Now I had to e-mail Divineo to change my order to a M3 Simply and a SanDisk 1GB Micro SD card. Let's see what they're going to say about that (probably on monday). For 45 bucks, you can't go wrong, I guess.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 16, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the DS-X. Anyway, I suggest you to wait at least for the first impressions on these new slot-1 solutions. Read the linked posts by Firon.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Dec 17, 2006)

Release date :
2006/12/16

!! thats today!


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> You can't go wrong with the DS-X. Anyway, I suggest you to wait at least for the first impressions on these new slot-1 solutions. Read the linked posts by Firon.


DS-X fanboy? xD. I'll wait for the reviews of this product. But I wouldn't buy a DS-X. There are better and cheaper solutions. Don't forget EZ-Flash V and SC-slot 1. One of this three will be the best


----------



## EeK (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> You can't go wrong with the DS-X. Anyway, I suggest you to wait at least for the first impressions on these new slot-1 solutions. Read the linked posts by Firon.
> 
> 
> Yeah, if it's not possible to change my order, I will happiliy stay with the DS-X. It's just that the darn thing costs three times more, and I'm feeling robbed after the announce of the M3 Simply.
> ...



Believe me, you don't want to trust Divineo's release dates.


----------



## krdvmus (Dec 17, 2006)

I feel there's no reason to get a DS-X at this moment. Slot-1 solutions with external memory system will be overwhelming DS-X soon or later unless they cut off its price. It's destiny.


----------



## kazumi213 (Dec 17, 2006)

I absolutely agree... unless they're not going to perform at least like the DS-X in "clean" mode. Working-after-patching slot-1 solutions should not be tolerated after the DS-X. This is my pov, of course, and this is why I suggest to wait for first reports on how they perform, being it the SC or the M3 solution.


----------



## TheValeman (Dec 17, 2006)

I just purchased a NDSL ... as yet unflashed ... so I like others here will be interested in whether any of these carts will allow download play to or from an older flashme'd NDS.
I would prefer not to flashme the NDSL if possible .... I've heard it's a bit harder than the standard NDS and I dont know anyone with another one that I can open should I brick it.

So I look forward to GBAtemp reviewing these carts thoroughly as it represents the best chance of getting the answer I need before buying one of these slot 1 devices.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 17, 2006)

So what will be the difference between this "Simple" version of M3 DS and the later coming "Real" version?


----------



## Firon (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(TheValeman @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> I just purchased a NDSL ... as yet unflashed ... so I like others here will be interested in whether any of these carts will allow download play to or from an older flashme'd NDS.
> I would prefer not to flashme the NDSL if possible .... I've heard it's a bit harder than the standard NDS and I dont know anyone with another one that I can open should I brick it.



It's ridiculously easy. I've flashme'd 5 Lites and one original DS, and they were all a breeze.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> So what will be the difference between this "Simple" version of M3 DS and the later coming "Real" version?


i didnt lknow there were a real version?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope you will have review for this like ds-xtreme review, I hope.


----------



## Madrigal (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm still waiting for pics of this cards menu system. We have plenty of the SC, where are the M3 pics?


----------



## Mr.squeeks (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> So what will be the difference between this "Simple" version of M3 DS and the later coming "Real" version?



I wonder about that too. What other features could they add to the "real" version? Maybe it will have built in memory like the G6?

I'm glad I have my DS-X to hold me over until the dust settles on the TF Slot1 market, there are just too many cards being released right now for me to keep them straight. The GBATemp reviews should really help separate the crap from the gold.


----------



## NowhereLand (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So what will be the difference between this "Simple" version of M3 DS and the later coming "Real" version?



I think you are wrong. In my opinion "Simply" means Easy. It's about the system drag 'n drop.


----------



## Bongloads (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(NowhereLand @ Dec 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tend to agree, which makes me speculate that the "Real" version would possibly add the *option* of patching to achieve such things as software reset, etc. This however, disappoints me, as I sort of hope the option to do this would be or will be available on the "Simply" version that I have already preordered  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I envision a cart that would allow me the choice to boot to maybe even the same M3 OS we know and love and use on our current M3 products, if I so desired (which I do), then also the clean rom booting menu. In any case, I still have my array of M3/G6 slot2 solutions (that damn well better be able to boot from the new M3Simply  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) that can accomplish this. And then there's trimming, which I'm going to go ahead and assume that the M3 team (or some kind dev) will release some software alongside it, that at the very least will trim your roms before you load them on, whether they be clean or not. (Not sure, but choosing "Directly Copy" and "Trim-Rom" in the current M3 software and writing to hdd may actually do the trick.) K, nuff rambling... give us some more info M3 Team!!!


----------



## OSM.Ryan2 (Dec 19, 2006)

How much is shipping at that divineo.cn site?


----------



## pewpz (Dec 19, 2006)

Consolesource.com lists the ETA as Jan 2nd 07, only 2 weeks away, wonder how accurate it is.  

http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog...ply-p-2553.html


----------



## DvDrmann (Dec 19, 2006)

Pre-orders available @ 
Divineo.com, ($44.95)
Divineo.cn ($44.95)
Divineo.de (€45.95)
or
Divineo.fr (€39.90)


----------



## penelope (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, so I realize this is probably the most basic question ever and will probably be annoying, but I haven't been able to find the answer anywhere on the internet.

Will using a device like this (or the DS-X or similar), void my warranty in any way?

If I have absolutely NO idea what I'm doing, will I be able to work it? That is, will I be able to just plug it in and play with it? Or does it require me to download other programs and do fancy things I won't know how to do?

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Sekkyumu (Dec 19, 2006)

You don't have to worry about the warranty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nocturno (Dec 20, 2006)

I just preordered m3 ds simply from divineo
but now I´m not sure if this is the right choise, r4, ez v and supercard offer the same thing, hope m3 is better now that I ordered..


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 20, 2006)

all these ppl r orderin wen on the front it says GBATemp have all the kits in hand/on the way and are doing reviews!!
Wait people, you'll be glad you did


----------



## eilegz (Dec 21, 2006)

i know that this all new slot-1 card have 0 compatibility to GBA games, so lets say i have a original m3 sd slim in slot2 and the new m3 ds simple on slot-1

can i use the m3 simply in slot-1 as a passcard and use the gba slot-2 to load gba roms??


----------



## Zeros (Dec 21, 2006)

From the first page of this thread:

Build in PassMe (No need for boot card or anything else to boot ) 




QUOTE(eilegz @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> i know that this all new slot-1 card have 0 compatibility to GBA games, so lets say i have a original m3 sd slim in slot2 and the new m3 ds simple on slot-1
> 
> can i use the m3 simply in slot-1 as a passcard and use the gba slot-2 to load gba roms??


----------



## xabier (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(eilegz @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> i know that this all new slot-1 card have 0 compatibility to GBA games, so lets say i have a original m3 sd slim in slot2 and the new m3 ds simple on slot-1
> 
> can i use the m3 simply in slot-1 as a passcard and use the gba slot-2 to load gba roms??



Why would you need a passcard to play gba roms?


----------



## eilegz (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(xabier @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(eilegz @ Dec 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i know that this all new slot-1 card have 0 compatibility to GBA games, so lets say i have a original m3 sd slim in slot2 and the new m3 ds simple on slot-1
> ...




omg u r right i over think myself a little  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but lets say if i want more ds games


----------



## Madrigal (Dec 24, 2006)

No GUI screens yet? What is taking them?


----------



## ooh44 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think tomorrow will have a news about this product. I've heard that they will ship out tommorow.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Madrigal @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> No GUI screens yet? What is taking them?



really impatient arnt you?
how about you let the guys have a lil xmas fun first?

and this is all done in the spair time, no profit comes of it (except free units of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
they do it for us

so instead of rushing them, be thankfull some1 is testing them all out for you so that you dont buy something thats crap


----------



## Madrigal (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Madrigal @ Dec 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > No GUI screens yet? What is taking them?
> ...


I'm not talking about the GBATemp team. I mean the M3 team hasn't released the screens. They don't really celebrate Christmas in China, so that's not an issue.

And yes, I am a little impatient. I'm going to China in about a week and I want to pick up a slot-1 card while I'm there. It would be nice to have screens and info on all the cards to help with my choice (again, not directed at GBATemp, but at M3).


----------



## hacker (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey how comes it say that you need IO to make the hombrew work. What does IO actually mean, I was hoping this little device would have the drag n drop feature


----------



## craigory (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(hacker @ Dec 26 2006 said:


> Hey how comes it say that you need IO to make the hombrew work. What does IO actually mean, I was hoping this little device would have the drag n drop feature



I assume an IO lib is an Input/Output library. Needed by coders to read and write from code to the SD storage.


----------



## hacker (Dec 28, 2006)

Meaning... sorry I am a noob can't help it. So when I get the ds cart (m3 simply) will it be ready for use, or will I have to do something to it first regarding the IO thing


----------



## H8TR (Dec 28, 2006)

You wont be able to do the I/O thing. It is for the coders and programmers who make the homebrew. It wont affect your ability to play roms though.


----------



## Zeros (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't know how accurate this is, but I saw this on the Divineo.cn site today:

The M3 Simply will release in 4-5 days , we are sorry for the delay but the demand of the product is huge so that the manufacturer would like to take few more days to produce as many as possible of the first batch. Thanks for your patience waiting. 

Just a heads up.


----------



## H8TR (Dec 28, 2006)

I think Divineo.cn has some M3 DS Simplys. Just holding them so the can ship them all at once. They probably have way more pre-orders than actual M3. I pre-ordered from them this morning. Should ship Wenesday, January 3, 2007. If you plan on ordering from them, take UPS. EMS will only allow tracking while in China. UPS will allow wolrldwide tracking and takes 3 days to shipping to most of North America.


----------



## hacker (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks H8TR, anyway I thinking of pre-odering mine from divineo.co.uk, do you reckon its worth buying from them. Some people I know said that they are unreiable no matter which divineo you turn to, I sure hope they are wrong


----------

